# Moby Wrap vs. Cuddly Wrap



## orangekoolaid (May 21, 2006)

are there any differences between the two of these? trying to decide which one to get.

thanks!


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

I have heard that the cuddly wrap is a thinner which makes it less warm but also less supportive for a heavier baby. Also its a bit more expensive ( I believe its due to being imported from Canada but not sure). Honestly I don't think there is much difference between the two so go with the color or price you like better.


----------

